# Need Ideas to Patch a Rusted Wheelbarrow



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Small pieces of sheet metal from a hardware and rivets or self tapping screws to hold them in place.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Solution*

Buy a new one!


----------



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha, I said cheaper!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Fix it water tight ? Or?

Sheetmetal & screws/rivets as stated
Or cheap would be bubble gum/duct tape


----------



## jimofoz (Jul 21, 2009)

Flatten a tin can and screw it down. If you need it water resistant, use some caulk or body putty. Then give the whole thing a heavy coating of rust proofing primer.


----------



## JonM (May 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkuReA-AGa8

This should fix you up...:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

clean edges of hole(s) ...duct tape under it, pour on some 2 part JB Weld epoxy steel filler (feather edges to clean areas) and call it a day.
take tape off the next day or leave it there. keep hole level while filler is setting up.
cheap and strong.

DM


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

fiberglass tape and bondo?


----------

